# Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export problems



## paulad33 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

First time posting here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Installed LRMogrify2 and also ImageMagik. I have a premade watermark (.png) that I would like to add to my photos. I keep getting Failed to Mogrify, aborting export. More info will be on your desktop.  :'(
This tells me :
Magick: unable to open image `C:\Users\Paula\Desktop\Paula': No such file or directory @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2517.
Magick: no decode delegate for this image format `C:\Users\Paula\Desktop\Paula' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/532.
Magick: non-conforming drawing primitive definition `s' @ error/draw.c/DrawImage/3149.

What have I done wrong and how can I fix?

thanks in advance....


----------



## Tim Armes (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

Make sure that you don't have an apostrophe in the path to the watermark image.

Regards,

Tim


----------

